# Rotrex Supercharger?



## CPaqman (Oct 6, 2003)

Hello all..

I am thinking of adding some serious HP to my 330ci by installing a Rotrex Supercharger. Has anyone done the same? I would grately appreciate any feedback on this issue. Advice? Thanks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

CPaqman said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I am thinking of adding some serious HP to my 330ci by installing a Rotrex Supercharger. Has anyone done the same? I would grately appreciate any feedback on this issue. Advice? Thanks.


Who sells one? I've only seen centrifugals.

One of the guys over in the bimmerforums forced induction forum is working on a twin-screw s/c that should be out summer-ish next year... I think he's got Conforti working with him now too.


----------



## CPaqman (Oct 6, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Who sells one? I've only seen centrifugals.
> 
> One of the guys over in the bimmerforums forced induction forum is working on a twin-screw s/c that should be out summer-ish next year... I think he's got Conforti working with him now too.


Active Autowerke Tunning is a sales distributor in the U.S. I saw the specs and liked it, and looks easy to to install. I'm concerned about longivity and realibilty issues. It may be the obvious... every time one has to alter the original manufacturer's specs, then the warranty is null and void.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

CPaqman said:


> Active Autowerke Tunning is a sales distributor in the U.S. I saw the specs and liked it, and looks easy to to install. I'm concerned about longivity and realibilty issues. It may be the obvious... every time one has to alter the original manufacturer's specs, then the warranty is null and void.


Interesting... for some reason I thought the AA S/C was a centrifugal unit like the ESS.

I'd still wait a few months, if you can hold off the bug, to see how this Conforti-attached project plays out. It sounds like it may be head and shoulders above the other units, when it arrives.

Then again, the RealSoonNow factor must be taken into account.


----------



## Croak (Dec 21, 2003)

The Rotrex IS a centrifigal supercharger, though quite a bit smaller in form factor than the Vortech or Powerdyne units.

May be awhile on the twin-screw kit for M54 engines, they're just now prototyping M50/M52 (and S) E36 applications.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Neil's getting a twin screw s/c in his S52 M coupe this winter...

I'll have to get a ride out of him when it's done.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Croak said:


> The Rotrex IS a centrifigal supercharger, though quite a bit smaller in form factor than the Vortech or Powerdyne units.
> 
> May be awhile on the twin-screw kit for M54 engines, they're just now prototyping M50/M52 (and S) E36 applications.


Right... realized that after posting. My mistake.


----------

